# τα μποφόρια



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Μια παρατήρηση θέλω να κάνω αρχικά σε σχέση με κάτι που διάβασα σήμερα. Άλλη ώρα θα πιάσουμε τα αυστηρώς μετεωρολογικά. Γράφει στο protagon.gr ο Α. Λασκαράτος για την κλίμακα Μποφόρ: «Η κλίμακα επινοήθηκε το 1806 από τον Ιρλανδό ναύαρχο και υδρογράφο Φράνσις Μποφόρ (Francis Beaufort)...».

Ο ιρλανδικής καταγωγής Beaufort είχε Γάλλο παππού, αλλά το δικό του όνομα προφέρεται [μπόουφορτ] και μεταγράφεται _Μπόφορτ_ (εντάξει, ο Πάπυρος τον μεταγράφει _Μπώφορτ_). Υπάρχει και θάλασσα, η Beaufort Sea, που γίνεται η *Θάλασσα Μπόφορτ*. 

Επίσης, γράφουμε «η κλίμακα Μποφόρ» (αφού το εκγαλλίσαμε, έτσι θα το λέμε, τι να κάνουμε), με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όπως και «κλίμακα Ρίχτερ», αλλά *τα μποφόρ* και *τα ρίχτερ*, με πεζό αρχικό. Το ίδιο και τα *μποφόρια*. (Άντε να φτιάξεις _μποφόρια_ από τον Μπόουφορτ...)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Κάποιοι μόλις έπιασαν τα 20.000 μποφόρ, ας αναλάβει δράση ο αρμόδιος στο σχετικό νήμα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2011)

Είκοσι χιλιάδες λεύγες στις θάλασσες της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Κι άλλη κλίμακα μποφόρ, τραγουδιστή:




Όποιος μου πει πώς να σταματήσω να τραγουδάω νοερά το πρώτο τσιμπουροτράγουδο, κερδίζει την αιώνια ευγνωμοσύνη μου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο ιρλανδικής καταγωγής Beaufort είχε Γάλλο παππού, αλλά το δικό του όνομα προφέρεται [μπόουφορτ] και μεταγράφεται _Μπόφορτ_ (εντάξει, ο Πάπυρος τον μεταγράφει _Μπώφορτ_). Υπάρχει και θάλασσα, η Beaufort Sea, που γίνεται η *Θάλασσα Μπόφορτ*.
> 
> Επίσης, γράφουμε «η κλίμακα Μποφόρ» (αφού το εκγαλλίσαμε, έτσι θα το λέμε, τι να κάνουμε), με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όπως και «κλίμακα Ρίχτερ», αλλά *τα μποφόρ* και *τα ρίχτερ*, με πεζό αρχικό. Το ίδιο και τα *μποφόρια*. (Άντε να φτιάξεις _μποφόρια_ από τον Μπόουφορτ...)



Στις αρχές του 18ου αιώνα, πάντως, το όνομα είχε εξελληνιστεί ως Βελλοφόρτος...


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famille_de_Beauffort


----------

